# 35x12.50r20 air pressure



## 2rjshort (Feb 6, 2020)

Any of you folks running 35x12.5r20s? If so what air psi are you running on the beach? I was wondering how low you could get safely without breaking the bead


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

2rjshort said:


> Any of you folks running 35x12.5r20s? If so what air psi are you running on the beach? I was wondering how low you could get safely without breaking the bead


start at 20#. there's free air in most places near to ramps. Don't corner hard or do over 50 mph on the highway till airing back up. It's not that you can't drive with packed tires on the beach. It's just harder on your transmission and creates a washboard effect for everyone to drive through. If you ever slam your head into the roof or spill hot coffee on yourself where it bounces out the cup holder, you will appreciate airing down. Most people also get stuck on the ramp because they didn't air down. makes ramps harder on everyone else to get on and off if you've dug a hole on it.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I drop down to 17 psi with 33x12.50R20's. On a side note i hate 20's. Hope to replace the 20's with 17's.


----------



## 2rjshort (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks to both of you for the info! I wasn't sure if I could that low or not. Btw, I really dislike the 20s as well. I'm offroad a lot during hunting season here in the mountains and I'm always scared I'm going to bust a wheel on a rock. I hope to change to 17s or at least 18s


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

2rjshort said:


> Thanks to both of you for the info! I wasn't sure if I could that low or not. Btw, I really dislike the 20s as well. I'm offroad a lot during hunting season here in the mountains and I'm always scared I'm going to bust a wheel on a rock. I hope to change to 17s or at least 18s


more often r16 tires are cheaper.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

17's are the smallest that will fit for me. if i could i would run 15's.


----------



## 2rjshort (Feb 6, 2020)

I think 17's are the smallest that will fit over discs on my truck as well. It would be nice to run a cheaper tire


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Benji said:


> more often r16 tires are cheaper.


Hey can I break in here and ask you guys a question. 

I finally got my baby girl out of college (DVM) and I could aford a truck so I got a 2018 F250 6.7 Diesel. 

It had 17 truck tires on it and I put some 33x11.5x 18s on TOYO good tires and I have been on the beach a few times and they work great. 

BUT when I air down and get under 30 psi the flippin side wall is almost on the ground. 

I mean if this was a lighter truck I would go down to 20 but it looks insane to go lower than 25 on this heavy truck. 

What do you think???

DAN the tractor MAN


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

As long as you are getting the side walls to give you should be good. My only concern would be how many ply are the tires. Doesn't sound like there are many plies.


----------

